# WTH is going on?



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't get it. When I said I wanted to move out he was all about it. He said it was a good idea. Now, he says we made a mistake. He's calling and wanting... I don't even know what. 
He knows I just signed a year lease on this house. I invite him over and he doesn't come. He invites me over, I go, and over half the time we end up in a fight. 

But he's ALL upset and teary-eyed saying that he lost his family. He never wanted to be a part of the family stuff while we lived there! He was upset with me today because I didn't invite him to my son's football game, but why would I? He has NEVER wanted to go to ANY sporting event or band concert, or ANYTHING! So I said to him that if he wanted to go that would be great, right? I said I'd call him and let him know when the game was and what time we would be leaving. 

So I did call him. 

Well, he said, why don't you guys just go and next time if you want me to go you can think about inviting me before I have to ask. 

I wanted to punch his face through the phone! What total bull****! 

I have sat with my daughter, alone, without him, through EVERY sporting event. Every ball game. Every track meet. Every band concert. 

This is part of why I wanted to leave. Why should I put up with all his crap when he can't even be bothered to come with me and make an appearance at any of these 'family' type things? All the other parents must think I'm a single mom! Not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just that I'm NOT single and I wanted him there and he'd never go. 

Yes, I stopped asking! Why would I continue to ask just to get shot down every time?

I'm so upset about this. I think he's crying crocodile tears sometimes. 

I just don't understand what's going on. 

And I'm pretty angry. 

The whole 'not talking' thing isn't going to work with him. He's all upset that I don't call him, then he calls me. And complains that I didn't call him. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

I don't even know.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

sounds to me he needs to go figure himself out.. a family is a 50/50 deal.. not 80/20..not 90/10.. you shouldn't have to call and ask if he wants to go, nor should you have to invite him, if he isnt working, or isn't busy with work, then he SHOULD want to go.. Sounds like he needs some consoling, its not a good environment to have your kids in if all you do is fight, maybe he should realize that a separation is a good idea, give himself time to figure out what hes doing wrong and what he needs to do to fix it.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If possible, email him the schedule of games, etc. in advance. This shouldn't be about what you are/aren't doing to include him. He's bringing emotions into something that should be just him putting forth effort to be part of the kids' lives.


----------

